# where to find second-hand / antique furniture around Malaga / Nerja?



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

Can anybody suggest where to find interesting second-hand / antique furniture around Malaga / Nerja?

I've heard of a weekly sale / market in Nerja but can't find any details.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

I am not sure what you are looking for, but sundays there is a market in Nerja up in urbanization Almijara. Some sell used furniture, maybe antique,  you have to be an expert. Another, maybe better place is the market on sundays in Malaga, just outside the Rosaleda football stadium, both new and used stuff. There are a few shops in Nerja who sells used furniture, but mainly stuff left from houses been sold, (one opposite Lidl going towards Frigiliana).


----------

